# 1337 Telefonnummer



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

also ich lag gestern so um 3uhr morgens und 37 sekunden Im Bett ne uund denke mir HÖHÖ geile uhrzeit HÖHÖ
*dumm sein*

Dann habe ich einfach mal so 1337 gewählt und angerufen und da ist wer rangegangen!!!!! ich mich totgekichert und sofort aufgelegt ne^^ 

Dann heute Nachmittag das Ala erzählt und gleich 2 mal angerufen beim ersten mal kam ich wahrscheinlich nicht so richtig durch und habs später nochmal Probiert. und wer geht ran DER POLIZEI!!

ich sag entschuldigung und hab mich dann vor lachen nimmer eingekriegt weil normalerweise ist Polizei ja 110 ne^^

1337= Polizei Endgeil glaubste gar nicht.


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Cool.Was ist wenn da nen Mörder dran wäre und der rausgefunden hätte wo du wohnst nud dir ein Besuch abgestattet? :O :0

Aber am geislten ist ja noch:
Nummer anrufen wenn einer ran geht sagen:Hihihihihihihihihihihih xD rofl olololololololo Klingelstreich hihihih und auflegen


----------



## dalai (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> also ich lag gestern so um 3uhr morgens und 37 sekunden Im Bett ne uund denke mir HÖHÖ geile uhrzeit HÖHÖ
> *dumm sein*
> 
> Dann habe ich einfach mal so 1337 gewählt und angerufen und da ist wer rangegangen!!!!! ich mich totgekichert und sofort aufgelegt ne^^
> ...


Niveau>Du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Ironie aus*

Wieso 1337? Du lagst um 03.37 im bett, wieso die Eins?


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wieso nicht 1337 der grund seht doch oben!
lesen und so ne


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

und außerdem, ich fänds um 3:37 morgens sowieso vieeeel lustiger als 13:37 mittags xD hihi


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

ich komm an schultagen immer um 13.37 nach hause 0o


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

Ein Zeichen? o.O


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ich komm an schultagen immer um 13.37 nach hause 0o


ich aber auch !!! xD


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Ich kam auch immer ziemlich genau um 13:37 nach Hause. Das scheint irgendeine Masche der Schulen zu sein... schier die Verschwörung


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

vielleicht sind wir, die die um 13:37 zu hause waren bzw. sind, die AUSERWÄHLTEN!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

ihr geeks^^ ich will in der arbeit die 1337 XD


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

Und zu was sind wir auserwählt? :-O


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

hmm das weiß ich auch noch nicht...:/ abwarten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 btw ich hab shcon wieder meinen 500. post verschlafen XD


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

zum auffe deckel kriegen von miar^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> zum auffe deckel kriegen von miar^^


pfffffff


----------



## xFraqx (25. August 2008)

oh my gawd ich komme auch um 13:37 nach Hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




13:10 Schule aus , 2 Minuten bis zum Fahrradkeller laufen und dann 20 Minuten mit dem Roller nach Hause fahren , bin dann immer um Punkt 13:37 zu Hause ;>


----------



## chopi (25. August 2008)

alter,um 13.37 zu hause sein? o.O ich war das letzte jahr über um halb 3 zuhause,obwohl ich nur ne straße weiter wohne,will auch sowenige stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. August 2008)

Wieso kommen hier alle, ich eingeschlossen, um 13:37 nach Hause?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wieso kommt man bei 1337 bei der Polizei raus? Da fehlt doch noch ne "1" und ne "0". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. August 2008)

Ich guck um 13:37 'zufällig' immer auf die Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wieso kommen hier alle, ich eingeschlossen, um 13:37 nach Hause?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm und wenn man 2 burgerbrotscheiben mit mayo zusammenklebt sieht das aus wie ein ufo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. August 2008)

Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Fall für Aiman Abdallah!!


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

*akte x themensong anmach*


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

erklärt mir nochmal was daran so lustig is?


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> erklärt mir nochmal was daran so lustig is?


Weiss ich auch nicht


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

bitte closen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

DER WIZ IST das Polizei die nummer 1337 hat also ist die POLIZEI LEET!!

POLIZEI FTW^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> DER WIZ IST das Polizei die nummer 1337 hat also ist die POLIZEI LEET!!
> 
> POLIZEI FTW^^


bitte closen -.- och gott is das traurig


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

was ist traurig?


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> vielleicht sind wir, die die um 13:37 zu hause waren bzw. sind, die AUSERWÄHLTEN!!!


die auserwälten am nächsten tag wieder in die schule zu gehen .. ja


----------



## Hulmin (25. August 2008)

OMFG!!!!1111111111 DER POLIZEI!!11 OMFG!!111einseinself

Bei dem "Der Polizei" musst ich echt kurz schmunzeln.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

schickt einfach ne sms mit arschloch an die 110 und dann noch wixxer an die 19222


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

ja genau da gabs mal ne werbung^mom ich such sie raus^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cnk6lXNIn4


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ja genau da gabs mal ne werbung^mom ich such sie raus^^
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cnk6lXNIn4


is das geil XD
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vnWXtQrSs2s&...feature=related
aber das is OT


----------



## claet (26. August 2008)

jetzt weiß ich warum ich mich hier so wohl fühle

ihr seid alle absolut krank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. August 2008)

mhm jeder vone uch kennt ja

123
456
789

ich dachte mir mal wähle ich mal

369874125  damls ist sda noch ein bettenlager rangegagen konnte das erst gar net glauben und habe noichmal angerufen xD


----------



## Deanne (26. August 2008)

"Der Polizei" erinnert mich wage an ein T-Shirt, was mein Dad mal von mir geschenkt bekam. Das war grün und es stand "Pozilei" drauf. Allerdings finde ich "der Polizei" doch etwas charmanter.

Edit: Der Thread erinnert mich schwer an diverse Folgen von "Gallileo Mystery", in denen irgendwie auch immer diskutiert wurde, ob der Teufel ans Telefon geht, wenn man die 666 wählt. Mein Tipp: einfach mal die Vorwahl von Botsuana oder Usbekistan vorwählen, dann gibt es auf der Telefonrechnung eine noch viel spannendere Überraschung.


----------



## chopi (26. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Edit: Der Thread erinnert mich schwer an diverse Folgen von "Gallileo Mystery", in denen irgendwie auch immer diskutiert wurde, ob der Teufel ans Telefon geht, wenn man die 666 wählt.





chopi schrieb:


> Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Fall für Aiman Abdallah!!



Woogie boogie boogie!!


----------



## Xelyna (26. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> und wer geht ran DER POLIZEI!!


Öha..

Da gibts noch ein paar tolle Nummern wie.. 112... 110.. lustig nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer da rangeht musst du aber selber rausfinden.


----------



## Crackmack (26. August 2008)

13:37!? dann bin ich schon wieder in der schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BurnInHell (26. August 2008)

lol .. joa das ist die nummer einer polizeistation .. gibt ja nicht nur den not-ruff sondern auch die normalen anschlüsse und da haste wohl ne vermitlungs stelle erwischt .. *nicht das ich mit so was schon mal zu tuhen hätte oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
*grün weiser party busss ... schalalalala ... heist bald Blau silberner party busss schalalala* ^^ 
*narf*


----------



## QcK (26. August 2008)

wusstet ihr das 1+3+3=7 ist?


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> wusstet ihr das 1+3+3=7 ist?



hast du wissenschaftlich bewiesene Dokumente, die deine Theorie belegen?
Mein Rechenschieber kommt auf 7 cO wtf...

Googlet doch einfach ma nach sonderrufnummern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (27. August 2008)

Da haben sicher die Illuminaten ihre Finger im Spiel - sollten das mal an Galileo Mysterie senden !!!!!!111111einsdreidreisieben


----------



## mib2000 (28. August 2008)

lol Ich muss imer so gegen 13:37 auf klo... dass wieß ich weil da immer mei Sis von schule heimkommt


----------



## Rednoez (30. August 2008)

W00t?! DER POLIZEI?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!111ß?!?ß1ß1??!?


----------



## Winn (31. August 2008)

*WTF?*


Auf was für Ideen die leute mitn in der nacht kommen^^

Naja möge die Telefoncom mit euch sein^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (1. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Woogie boogie boogie!!



da sing ich doch mal mit http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4937791/Cultur...gie_Song?p=vs17


----------

